# Xbox 360 displaying no video



## MelloRain (Oct 14, 2009)

(Not sure if this would be best here or in the games forum, feel free to move if you think it might do some good)

Hi!

My Xbox 360 isn't showing any video or audio right now. I'm using an HDMI cable, I know the problem isn't my HDMI cable or the TV itself, as I switched these around with my PS3. The PS3 stuff still worked fine, and the 360 was...still...broke.

There's no red lights either. Everything boots up fine. It seems like its still _working_ right, it's just not showing up. By which I mean, I can still turn it off via the controller, and it sounds fine and everything.

I've tried to look up this issue, all I could find was something saying that it may have something to do with the video card coming loose because of the X clamps. The only other things I've found on it are guides you have to pay for.

I can't afford another 360 right now and I'm not the most mechanically inclined person, so I thought I'd ask here if anyone has experience with this problem first, before I try to follow the one, picture-less free guide I've thus far found and tear it open myself  (That's gonna suck too, since I don't have a single screw driver that can open the X clamp screws...ugh)

If this ends up failing, I guess I'll just put it on eBay :<


----------



## p_trice (Sep 26, 2009)

I had the exact same problem with my xbox 360. The reason why your not getting audio or video is becauss the sauder on the heatsink probably melted if you play for long periods of time. At one point it probably got the 3 red light but you might not have noticed it. Also mine started up fine and did not show red lights but it was still broke. Why it does this is because microsoft used really crappy sauder when they made the xbox's. I got the 3 red lights on the front one day and after that I had no viideo or audio like you are saying. I also got lucky and found out that at the time there was a recall but not many people new about. A friend told me about it. I went on line and looked up my 3 ring death. And it said right on the web site that they would fix it for free. I didn't even have to pay shipping or anything. I don't know if you can still take advantage of the recall. This all happened like a year ago. But in any case your probably going to have to send it in to microsoft. All you have to do is call 1-866-MY-XBOX. And they will guide you through the process or you can go online. The last time I checked it costs $110 to do it on line and $120 if you do it over the phone. In any case I have given up on xbox 360. They are junk and they have way too many problems. Not too mention the fact that they get ridiculously hot. I now have a PS3 and it is the best game system purchase I have ever made, no problems at all.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

It would be nice if Microsoft had enough common sense or respect to incorporate some useful warning features before a meltdown like an visual screen warnings as well as an audio alarm. How to heck is someone going to notice a little red blinker when they got a whole screen before them. Maybe Microsoft reeking the benefits of ****ty products ,there just doing there job.


----------

